# Secret fishing spot for bank fishing in Galveston?



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

OK, guys, what's the spot that no one knows about that will produce fish and isn't too crowded? Looking at staying overnight in Galveston one night and then getting up early to fish. I know the place will be crowded this weekend due to spring break. We will be bringing our trout rods and our little daughter--no boat nor wading.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

If nobody knows about it, nobody can tell you where it's at... lol, just messing with you a bit. But seriously, if somebody has a quiet spot they fish, they aren't going to put it on here because then everybody will read it and it won't be quiet anymore... Good luck! I hope somebody can help you. If I knew a spot, i'd pm it to you.


----------



## neal_murph (Apr 12, 2012)

The best place you could go is Sea Wolf Park, but that isn't going to be quiet. Good luck on finding the secrete spot.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They're all _someone's_ secret... and if they said them...they wouldn't be secret any more... ;-)

Actually, there are no secrete spots out there...just areas with fish that day. These fish move a lot and you have to know how to read sign on the water to really catch them... if anyone has a 'spot' and they caught them there yesterday...there probably not there today.

But, on the other hand...for public access areas...you can't beat the jetties or the pass.


----------



## aggieraf (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you freaking kidding?!? This has to be a troll post..

Why dont you just come on down..you can sleep in my bed and eat my food while your at it....

Really?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I had someone's angry ex-wife put me on a flounder spot. She gave up her ex-husband's secret spot. Heh. PM me. I'll put you on it. I don't mind sharing. PAYING IT FORWARD. I'm a bank fisherman myself with chillrrens. I also agree with troutsupport regarding "secret spots." You will find people in every bank fishing spot at one time or another. Some are catching....others not. 

Here is a picture of the area...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sportsman Road.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

dead shrimp off one of the rock groins


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## houstonguy002 (Nov 13, 2012)

just fish off the seawall. it's quiet, no one is bugging you the closer to 91st street. i've fished and limited out on slot reds fishing those rocks


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Try one of the Rock Grions on the beach. Try lures and bring some fresh dead shrimp and bottom fish.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

aggieraf said:


> Are you freaking kidding?!? This has to be a troll post..
> 
> Why dont you just come on down..you can sleep in my bed and eat my food while your at it....
> 
> Really?


 LOL


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

aggieraf said:


> Are you freaking kidding?!? This has to be a troll post..
> 
> Why dont you just come on down..you can sleep in my bed and eat my food while your at it....
> 
> Really?


Give him a break, Aggie. He just wants to bring his family down and hopefully catch a few fish. :walkingsm


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Bonito said:


> Give him a break, Aggie. He just wants to bring his family down and hopefully catch a few fish. :walkingsm


What would you expect from an aggie?


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> I had someone's angry ex-wife put me on a flounder spot. She gave up her ex-husband's secret spot. Heh. PM me. I'll put you on it. I don't mind sharing. PAYING IT FORWARD. I'm a bank fisherman myself with chillrrens. I also agree with troutsupport regarding "secret spots." You will find people in every bank fishing spot at one time or another. Some are catching....others not.
> 
> Here is a picture of the area...


Man it's been a long time since I've fished there. But that ain't no "secret spot" brother.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Surfside jetty.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are no secrets from 10,000 weekend warriors!

Russ


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Rolls said:


> Man it's been a long time since I've fished there. But that ain't no "secret spot" brother.


Ain't a secret. Folks there plenty. I'd refer to as it more like "unadvertised". Secrets are kinda ghey in my opinion. Let me know how it is if you return there! I've been wanting to check the waters.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> Ain't a secret. Folks there plenty. I'd refer to as it more like "unadvertised". Secrets are kinda ghey in my opinion. Let me know how it is if you return there! I've been wanting to check the waters.


My grammar almost knocked me out. All those who have PM'ed me please report after you visit. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Actully the Texas City Dike might work - should be able to get some seperation from other folks and can catch fish there


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Just tell the truth, no one will believe you anyways!!!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

That secret spot from Google Maps sure looks a lot like Overton Ave on Bolivar. There are 5 cars parked there on the satellite pic. There are no fish there.


----------

